
Linux Summit Will Preview New Advanced File System - ajbatac
http://www.osnews.com/story/20383/Linux_Summit_Will_Preview_New_Advanced_File_System
======
qhoxie
While ext3 with some tuning has done me proud for a long time, it is really
exciting to see stabilization in these advancements.

Having used ZFS extensively in Solaris enviroments, I can say whole-heartedly
that I cannot wait for COW, snapshots, and inbuilt striping and mirroring in
the mainline kernel someday.

------
Herring
Knowing SUN, they'll GPL theirs when this filesystem is 90% done.

Btw, can we screen the devs a bit better this time?

